# Porn and computer repair



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

This is just a lighthearted post, and I don’t know why this crossed my mind, but there has been a lot of threads here over the years about watching porn. I’m curious, has it ever embarrassed anyone to have their computer repaired knowing the tech can see all your porn in the process?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

The Best Buy guy said our desktop computer had picked up a lot of unwanted virus stuff from questionable websites. I never watched porn on a computer or laptop again. Obviously that must be what cell phones are for.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

If I can’t fix it, or at least remove or scrub the HD, it just doesn’t go to the shop. Nothing to do with porn, I’m more worried about financial documents, business and/or personal.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

It's not like the tech has never seen porn. Probably the only naked women he's ever seen 😏 

Joking... but seriously. Are you storing mass amounts of porn on your computer or something? 

I don't think I have ever had to send a computer in to be fixed. Any computer issues I deal with myself. But playing along, it's not like I'm storing all sorts of porn on my computer. Even if I was, I have 6 hard drives so have fun searching through all that crap for my secret file.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Aren’t computers disposable nowadays? Like who fixes a computer? Lol. It’s cheaper to buy a new one. Apple’s don’t get viruses.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

RebuildingMe said:


> Aren’t computers disposable nowadays? Like who fixes a computer? Lol. It’s cheaper to buy a new one. Apple’s don’t get viruses.


Not if you have a good computer rather than a hunk of ****. If you spend $200 on a computer then it's probably better to toss it. If thousands are invested, not so much.

Apples may not get viruses, but they break far more often in my experience. I have one sitting beside me right now that's a $3000 paperweight until I get around to fixing it. Something Apple doesn't make easy because they are a bunch of scumbags 🤫


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

bobert said:


> Not if you have a good computer rather than a hunk of ****. If you spend $200 on a computer then it's probably better to toss it. If thousands are invested, not so much.
> 
> Apples may not get viruses, but they break far more often in my experience. I have one sitting beside me right now that's a $3000 paperweight until I get around to fixing it. Something Apple doesn't make easy because they are a bunch of scumbags 🤫


I bought a MacBook Air new on amazon for $599. Best purchase I ever made. When it breaks, I’ll buy another. I see your point though. I didn’t know people spent $3000 on computers anymore to watch porn, lol


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

bobert said:


> It's not like the tech has never seen porn. Probably the only naked women he's ever seen 😏
> 
> Joking... but seriously. Are you storing mass amounts of porn on your computer or something?
> 
> I don't think I have ever had to send a computer in to be fixed. Any computer issues I deal with myself. But playing along, it's not like I'm storing all sorts of porn on my computer. Even if I was, I have 6 hard drives so have fun searching through all that crap for my secret file.


Actually, I don’t have any stored on the computer. 😆 You mentioned stored; even if a person doesn’t save a document or picture that they view, isn’t it still in the hard drive in a cache or something? You also said good luck trying to find your personal life. Are you saying it’s too much trouble to did through someone’s personal items on a computer? Someone mentioned being afraid they would see their financial documents. As you may can tell, I’m not a computer expert.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

bobert said:


> It's not like the tech has never seen porn. Probably the only naked women he's ever seen 😏


LOL ..... good one !!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Why not go to pornhub like everyone else and watch it online? Storing porn on your hard drive is so 90’s 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Mr.Married said:


> Why not go to pornhub like everyone else and watch it online? Storing porn on your hard drive is so 90’s 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


True, but can’t the repair guy see you’ve been to porn hub? Aren’t the pictures and videos that you viewed still in a cache and visible on the computer?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Mr.Married said:


> The Best Buy guy said our desktop computer had picked up a lot of unwanted virus stuff from questionable websites. I never watched porn on a computer or laptop again. Obviously that must be what cell phones are for.


So i read this on another forum. The guy was talking about connecting his phone to his car system.
Well, the LAST THING he watched on his phone was porn. Guess what, when he connected (i think via android auto), guess what started playing AUTOMATICALLY on the screen -- yup, that video.
He was greatful that he only had his friend in the car and not his wife!!!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I would never store porn or sensitive items on a computer, and all financial/sensitive documents are individually encrypted and/or stored in encrypted folders, and also kept on encrypted external drives (with duplicates in case of loss or failure). Browsing history and cached items may be the greater concern, and if you use a password app to fill login information (or let your browser save logins), ALL your sites (financial, etc.) may be accessible to a tech if they connect your device to the internet.

It's probably best to use a cheap, disposable computer for such reasons, store key documents on duplicated external drives, and if you need an expensive, high-power computer for another reason such as games or video editing, do NOT use it for porn, financial transactions, etc.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok. Well, this thread was tongue-in-cheek, but I am in the market for a new computer I’m going to start a thread on it in social if you’d like to give advice.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

The fact that you feel some shame means your conscience isn’t clean and perhaps you should throw the porn out. It feels pretty good to know you’re not contributing to the exploitation of people for sex, aren’t contributing to sex trafficking (huge problem) and you can have your wife, girlfriend, children use your computer or phone without fear. Sex is meant for so much more than just entertainment...

Maybe this post of yours is a cry for help? If so brother... I got your back! I can offer a lot of advice on how to throw porn out... been there.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

There is a vocal minority in my religion that thinks that all men should have clean shaved faces. To them my answer is always that if God is offended by my beard then may he smite it from my face and may it never shadow my visage again. I feel the same about sex. If God does not want me to have sex, it is within his power to fix that, or to fix my wifes drive, or at least to prevent prostate issues from non use. So until one of those things corrects, I'm going to use the hands he gave me to maintain my sanity.


----------



## PeteDavis (Feb 10, 2020)

bobert said:


> Not if you have a good computer rather than a hunk of ****. If you spend $200 on a computer then it's probably better to toss it. If thousands are invested, not so much.
> 
> Apples may not get viruses, but they break far more often in my experience. I have one sitting beside me right now that's a $3000 paperweight until I get around to fixing it. Something Apple doesn't make easy because they are a bunch of scumbags 🤫


That could buy a used car for my kid. Wow


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

PeteDavis said:


> That could buy a used car for my kid. Wow


Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I've got a paperweight I can sell you for half price, I'll take 1500.


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

Don't mist browsers have some kind of private mode?


----------



## Dadto2 (Aug 11, 2020)

What is this porn you speak of?


----------



## cp3o (Jun 2, 2018)

Back in the 1970s I was involved with financing businesses. 

One was a family owned TV rental and sales operation with half a dozen outlets. They also sold video recorders and had a central repair facility. 

The repair engineers had a constant source of porn from the tapes that people left in the VCRs they brought in for repair - and it wasn't always because the tape had jammed either - sometimes they just didn't remove the tape before dropping the machine off at the shop.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

southbound said:


> This is just a lighthearted post, and I don’t know why this crossed my mind, but there has been a lot of threads here over the years about watching porn. I’m curious, has it ever embarrassed anyone to have their computer repaired knowing the tech can see all your porn in the process?


I found out a great deal about my father's browsing habits while helping him scrub some viruses off his laptop. I played it off like I didn't notice, but...

He clearly didn't know the safe spots for porn on the web, which is why we were cleaning viruses off his computer. I kind of wanted to give him some safety tips, but thought better of it.


----------



## Dadto2 (Aug 11, 2020)

Fozzy said:


> I found out a great deal about my father's browsing habits while helping him scrub some viruses off his laptop. I played it off like I didn't notice, but...
> 
> He clearly didn't know the safe spots for porn on the web, which is why we were cleaning viruses off his computer. I kind of wanted to give him some safety tips, but thought better of it.


Sorry, but your post made me laugh. "Dad, those porn sites aren't safe...here try these".


----------



## Imagirl (Aug 17, 2020)

Hmmm... Maybe I'll do some searches for unusual types of porn to keep it interesting for the repair guy if my computer ever has to go in


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Imagirl said:


> Hmmm... Maybe I'll do some searches for unusual types of porn to keep it interesting for the repair guy if my computer ever has to go in


You are such a techteaser.!. Lol.


----------



## attheend02 (Jan 8, 2019)

I owned a PC repair business and internet cafe for a while...
I had a customer who told me that I would see things on his computer but that he expected my discretion (he was a known "photographer").
I came across one of my employees in some interesting photos...quite the surprise.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

yes, clicking on free porn sites often immediately adds a Trojan virus to your computer. 
the best thing is to stay on well know sites, like PornHub, which have a reputation to uphold.

two good things to have:
1) CCleaner. After a arduous porn session, it would be a good idea to purge your machine of all those files and cookies that got dumped onto it. CCLeaner is a free program that scans your machine, and throws out all that temporary file stuff. (just never use it to clean your registry, unless you are a computer expert)

2) Malwarebytes Pro (the paid service) has some of the best software to watch what you are navigating to, and stop you from going to bad sites. 

Just my opinion!


----------

